

Ask HN: Best beginner book for C programming? - minecraftman

I have recently learned Python using the book Learn Python The Hard Way, by Zed Shaw. I found the book to be very enjoyable, as well as informative. I would love to have a book similar to Learn Python The Hard Way, but for C. If you know of any, please   let me know.
======
saghul
"Learn C The Hard Way" by Zed Shaw is a good start:
<http://c.learncodethehardway.org/>

------
brmj
As far as I can tell K&R is still the best. Its reputation is entirely
deserved.

------
knieveltech
Practical C Programming by Steve Oualline (O'reilly Press) is maybe my
favorite beginning coding books of all time, and definitely the best
introduction to C I've encountered to date.

------
sn_
I looked into a few books but in the end, I always went to the good old
Kerninghan & Ritchie book. So my personal favoir is still "Programming in C"
by K&R.

